# JSTL Tags für eine Bean?



## 23 (24. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

wenn ich nur eine einzelne Bean in das request Objekt (innerhalb des Controller + forward auf JSP) lege und auf diese Bean in meiner JSP zugreifen möchte, wie geht das?

Ich kann bis jetzt nur durch eine Collection mit dem forEach Tag laufen!

Da ich aber bei einer Datenbankabfrage nur eine Bean erhalte, wäre es ja blöd diese eine Bean in einer Collection zu returnen!

Danke schonmal!


----------



## mvitz (24. Apr 2009)

Das geht über die EL


```
${beanName.value}
```

Wobei value über die Methode getValue aufgerufen wird. Man kann auf dieser also nur Methoden, die dem Schema getX() oder isX() entsprechen.


----------



## 23 (24. Apr 2009)

aber wie mache ich beanName bekannt?

Im Controller

```
request.setAttribute("contoller_item_edit_id",
                    ItemDB.findById(c,request.getParameter("item_edit")));
                    
            request.getRequestDispatcher("item_edit.jsp").forward(request,response);
```

Im item_edit.jsp

```
<input type="text" value="${param.contoller_item_edit_id.name}"
```


----------



## mvitz (24. Apr 2009)

fast:


```
<input type="text" value="${contoller_item_edit_id.name}" />
```

alternativ geht wohl auch:


```
<input type="text" value="${requestScope.contoller_item_edit_id.name}" />
```

Siehe auch hier:
JSP-Tutorial - Expression Language


----------



## 23 (25. Apr 2009)

vielen Dank


----------

